
Astronomers on the verge of detecting “first light” - bookofjoe
https://www.universetoday.com/144188/astronomers-are-about-to-detect-the-light-from-the-very-first-stars-in-the-universe/
======
ginko
This title was a bit confusing since "first light" is also an astronomic term
for the first use of a telescope.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_light_(astronomy)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_light_\(astronomy\))

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Detecting that doesn’t make sense though.

------
cellular
Seems like that light would have already passed the earth by now.

~~~
forgotmypwd123
But it's coming from everywhere, and the universe is infinite, so if you look
at a distant enough point, you'll find some light from [AGE OF THE UNIVERSE]
light-years away. This is probably a horrendous misunderstanding.

------
ngcc_hk
The Wiki page is most confusing page I every saw, even have seconds and
minutes after mix with 377k. Need some help there I think.

------
forgotmypwd123
But wouldn't the hot dense stuff before reionisation have emitted light?

------
poelzi
[http://cosmology.info/](http://cosmology.info/)

